# ~$50 to cool my GTX 560 Ti.  Options?



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

B-day is coming up and GF asked me what I wanted for ~$50.  I decided I want my GPU cooled better and quieter.  What are my options in that price range that are known to work on a 560 Ti?  I know there are some good options for 570/580, but I don't recall seeing any of them specifically mention 560 Ti as compatible.  Oh, it needs to be readily available in the US too.

TIA

Edit:  I see that the AC Accelero XTREME has a kit for the 560 Ti, but that cooler is way out of the price range :/

Edit2:  Xigmatek lists 560 Ti as compatible with Bifost VD1065, which is ~$45 on the 'egg.

GELID lists 560 Ti as compatible with Icy Vision, which is ~$55 on the 'egg.

Of those two, I'm leaning towards the Icy Vision because it has more reviews and a higher average rating on Newegg.  If anybody has any other suggestions or can comment on personal experience with either of those coolers, I appreciate any input at all.

edit:  B-day came and went and I never got a cooler because I couldn't find a good enough deal on any of the high end coolers.  So I just ordered a Corsair H50 for a good price from a member here and I will force it to fit while still using the VRM/memory cooling plate from the stock cooler.


----------



## Maban (May 14, 2011)

Is there a compatible version of the Accelero Twin Turbo? That's a good value cooler. I know some 460's had them but that might have just been OEM. I have an Icy Vision for sale but you would have to buy the upgrade kit. Would end up costing only just a little less than new though so...


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

Maban said:


> Is there a compatible version of the Accelero Twin Turbo? That's a good value cooler. I know some 460's had them but that might have just been OEM.


No, the only one on the AC site that lists 560 Ti is the Accelero EXTREME Plus, which is too expensive.


Maban said:


> I have an Icy Vision for sale but you would have to buy the upgrade kit. Would end up costing only just a little less than new though so...


Yeah, GF would probably prefer to buy something off newegg or similar.  Thanks anyways though 

What card did you use it on and how well did it work?  Was it noisy?


----------



## Maban (May 14, 2011)

I had it on my 470. There was a problem specific to EVGA 470's so it didn't work as well as it should. But don't get me wrong, it's still a nice cooler and works just fine on other cards. It's pretty quiet. Was a little loud at 2000rpm/100% but acceptably so.


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2011)

I'm not gonna suggest a $50 one cause they really dont do that much better job over stock.

I can only suggest one which is the absolute best vga cooler on the market; the Thermalright Shaman.  It's $75 and takes up 4 slots but it will be the difference of 40º from stock and probably 20º over the Gelid/$55 group. 

If anything, just look at a review you'll see how good it is.  

Could ask for a $50 Amazon gift card and then you sub the rest


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

Maban said:


> I had it on my 470. There was a problem specific to EVGA 470's so it didn't work as well as it should. But don't get me wrong, it's still a nice cooler and works just fine on other cards. It's pretty quiet. Was a little loud at 2000rpm/100% but acceptably so.


Alright, I imagine a little loud at 2000rpm on that to be a lot quieter than the stock fan at 5000rpm lol


mlee49 said:


> I'm not gonna suggest a $50 one cause they really dont do that much better job over stock.
> 
> I can only suggest one which is the absolute best vga cooler on the market; the Thermalright Shaman.  It's $75 and takes up 4 slots but it will be the difference of 40º from stock and probably 20º over the Gelid/$55 group.
> 
> ...


4 slots? 
I really don't want $75 invested into cooling my graphics card, regardless of whether it's my money or hers.

Also, if you say 40 degrees over stock and 20 degrees over the Gelid, then that would mean the Gelid does 20 degrees over stock, which I would still consider a great improvement.  That's contradictory to "they really dont do that much better job over stock." 

I appreciate your input, but if I wanted the best money could buy, I'd save for liquid


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2011)

Well the Gelid only held back temps to 77 which for $55 isn't that great, I could add a $10 case fan and cool the card on stock and lower temps just as good. 

The Shaman is just king of aftermarket air cooling and it's not that much more than the others. 

Sorry for being off topic, I secede. 









Edit, if the Zalman VF3000F fits the 560(which I'm not sure why it wouldn't) it's $55.


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I didn't see any mention of the 560 Ti being compatible on Thermalright's website.  Also, haven't seen anything about it for the VF3000F either, but I thought that looked really nice when I first saw it.

BTW, I don't think I'd go for a 4-slot cooler even if it were in the price range lol


----------



## Maban (May 15, 2011)

It says it fits the 460, meaning it will fit the 560. They have the same mounting holes.

As far as I know there is no VF3000x version that supports the 460/560.


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2011)

Ah, I wasn't aware they had the same mounting holes.  Thanks for that info.


----------



## basco (May 15, 2011)

i have the xigma on gtx275 and i can tell you its a really good one.
fits nearly all cards.
with fan control on min and great temps
its very underrated.

i could try to fit it on gtx460 and make a small test on monday if ya want.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 15, 2011)

It's too bad MSI won't sell their frozr coolers separately. It performs slightly better than the gelid. Just looked up the shaman, impressive numbers but so damn hideous. A card needs some boxxyness to it.


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2011)

basco said:


> i have the xigma on gtx275 and i can tell you its a really good one.
> fits nearly all cards.
> with fan control on min and great temps
> its very underrated.
> ...


That would be sweet 


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's too bad MSI won't sell their frozr coolers separately. It performs slightly better than the gelid. Just looked up the shaman, impressive numbers but so damn hideous. A card needs some boxxyness to it.


Yeah, I really regret buying a reference card just to stick with EVGA.


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I forgot to mention that I didn't see any mention of the 560 Ti being compatible on Thermalright's website.  Also, haven't seen anything about it for the VF3000F either, but I thought that looked really nice when I first saw it.
> 
> BTW, I don't think I'd go for a 4-slot cooler even if it were in the price range lol



The VF3000F is _only_ 3 slots 

And yeah, the mounting holes are what allows for compatibility. 

What are you leaning towards?


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> The VF3000F is _only_ 3 slots
> 
> And yeah, the mounting holes are what allows for compatibility.
> 
> What are you leaning towards?


Still the Icy Vision probably unless I find some awesome deal on the Accelero EXTREME Plus or VF3000F (not likely).  Actually, it would be ideal if I could go back in time and tell myself to buy a non-reference card


----------



## turtlelover (May 15, 2011)

hmmm I think I might not let him get anything that has to do with computers


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2011)

MK-13 all the way .. And use your own fans and as long as you have some space you can fit 1 to 4 120mm fans with it too.

How i have mine is were the bottom fans are blow air at the cooler \gpu \ vrms while there is 2 more that suck air to the side of the case were i have a 220mm fan sucking air out.

In the middle of some nap now so sorry for no links but  it is possible to get it for $50.


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2011)

turtlelover said:


> hmmm I think I might not let him get anything that has to do with computers





AsRock said:


> MK-13 all the way .. And use your own fans and as long as you have some space you can fit 1 to 4 120mm fans with it too.
> 
> How i have mine is were the bottom fans are blow air at the cooler \gpu \ vrms while there is 2 more that suck air to the side of the case were i have a 220mm fan sucking air out.
> 
> In the middle of some nap now so sorry for no links but  it is possible to get it for $50.


That would be 4 slots with fans though, wouldn't it?

Edit:  After reading this review which directly compares the Shaman to the MK-13, if I were to sacrifice that many slots, I'd go with the Shaman.


----------



## basco (May 15, 2011)

the xigma is only 2slots!

could ya plz tell me your 3d volt your using so that i use the same for test?


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That would be 4 slots with fans though, wouldn't it?
> 
> Edit:  After reading this review which directly compares the Shaman to the MK-13, if I were to sacrifice that many slots, I'd go with the Shaman.



You can have the fans close to the cooler which would make it 3 slot using 25mm fans you could zip tie the fans to the cooler if ya wanted as ya not going to bend the fins thats for sure.

You can even have it as 2 but this depend on the bracket with the video card as that takes a spot up ( which annoys the hell out of me ).

there's about 5 different ways i had mine so far and still trying other ways.

Not the best of vids but does show what i mean and how you can have it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkjORn_gkJQ&feature=related

The second video shows you on there site as well.
http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=159&subid=576#showtab

There is other things to stop you using 4 fans like placment of the 6 pin connecters although not impossible to get around.  The other issue thats possible is if you mount it low down that the  power \ reset button cable can get in the way but this is only if you useing max space in the case and you use those plugs you get with some mobo were you plug the wires in before connecting it to the mobo.

Here's there email address they used to respond to me about it fitting my 6970. Always  better to ask and they less than 24 hours to respond to me
sc.yu@prolimatech.com


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, it doesn't come with fans though, does it?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2011)

u should have a Ref. Design card when u got a EVGA GeForce GTX560Ti so u should could use any custom cooler made for the ref. GTX560Ti card out there ^^


----------



## wolf (May 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Actually, it would be ideal if I could go back in time and tell myself to buy a non-reference card



hindsight is always 20/20 huh  any chance you can take yours back and swap it for one from another brand? the Asus Direct CU, MSI Twinfrozr, or Gigabyte Windforce 2x cool great and much quieter than stock. I have a Gigabyte 460 with their own cooler on it (and a 570) and they are fantastic.


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Hmm, it doesn't come with fans though, does it?



Nope, but most of us have them hanging around.


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2011)

wolf said:


> hindsight is always 20/20 huh  any chance you can take yours back and swap it for one from another brand? the Asus Direct CU, MSI Twinfrozr, or Gigabyte Windforce 2x cool great and much quieter than stock. I have a Gigabyte 460 with their own cooler on it (and a 570) and they are fantastic.


Mini HDMI port is broken and it's been more than 30 days since I got it from Newegg. 


AsRock said:


> Nope, but most of us have them hanging around.


I don't have any extra good ones hanging around


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Mini HDMI port is broken and it's been more than 30 days since I got it from Newegg.
> 
> I don't have any extra good ones hanging around



I have no good ones just some old Rosewell ones which are $7 with a fan controller lol.


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Mini HDMI port is broken and it's been more than 30 days since I got it from Newegg.



think you might have any chance with an EVGA RMA, and asking them if you can pay the difference and step up to this card;  ?


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2011)

I already tried a standard RMA and they told me it could result in charges "up to the entire value of the card"
That really pisses me off since the only reason I bought the reference card was for the excellent customer service I had in the past from EVGA.

Anyways, I'm starting to think there aren't really any after-market coolers worth getting since the good ones are over-priced and take up way too much room.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I already tried a standard RMA and they told me it could result in charges "up to the entire value of the card"
> That really pisses me off since the only reason I bought the reference card was for the excellent customer service I had in the past from EVGA.
> 
> Anyways, I'm starting to think there aren't really any after-market coolers worth getting since the good ones are over-priced and take up way too much room.



WTF ?.  1/2 the price of the card for just a simple RMA  wtf is with that ?.


3 slots for a after market cooler is not all that much space unless your doing multi card setup.  What a 3rd party cooler will do is be much more silent than those leaf blowers that ATI and nvidia put on there's at the very least.

Secondly temp drops.

But yes i do agree with over pricing though but some like mine and others will fix next gen and even the gen of cards after that.  My MK is on it's second card and my MUSASHI has been on 2 cards all so.

So if you do get one try to get one that supports later gen cards.


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2011)

If I could find the Shaman or Acellero XTREME Plus for $50 somehow, that would be awesome  but $80 is too much for something that I don't absolutely need.  It would be great though if my VF1000 would fit . . . hmm, I wonder if I could _make_ it fit.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2011)

Only seen it as low as $59 and every were else i have seen it's like $65+.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=54_196_684&products_id=29323


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Only seen it as low as $59 and every were else i have seen it's like $65+.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=54_196_684&products_id=29323


$67.34 after shipping, but I found this on ebay for $62.99 shipped.  Only problem is that I'm pretty sure I still have to buy the mounting kit separately, which is like $15


----------



## basco (May 17, 2011)

sorry man but my xigmatek cooler is older revision(there are 3) and does not fit the 560.
thought its strange to be over 1year since i bought it and would fit this card.
so no test from me


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2011)

theJesus said:


> $67.34 after shipping, but I found this on ebay for $62.99 shipped.  Only problem is that I'm pretty sure I still have to buy the mounting kit separately, which is like $15



Sorry not a ebay fan here and would feel happier to spend the extra $5 than go there lol


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2011)

i won't recommand the Gelid Icy Vision if u don't put a fan control on it, i got it on my EVGA GeForce GTX 570 they spin with 2010~2040rpm constantly >.<

and i am thinking about mounting the original cooler or buy the Arctic-Cooling Accelero XTREME Plus  + VR004 for my card instead if it will be more quiet and cooler at the same time.


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i won't recommand the Gelid Icy Vision if u don't put a fan control on it, i got it on my EVGA GeForce GTX 570 they spin with 2010~2040rpm constantly >.<
> 
> and i am thinking about mounting the original cooler or buy the Arctic-Cooling Accelero XTREME Plus  + VR004 for my card instead if it will be more quiet and cooler at the same time.


If you can afford the Accelero and don't mind sacrificing an extra slot (that's 4 total), you might as well get the Shaman.  From the reviews I looked at, it performs a little better and quieter.  If it was in my budget, I'd consider sacrificing 4 slots for it lol


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2011)

yeah 4slots it's a bastered that's why i still don't know, ino that i will need a Flex-Riser for my Audio card and i will buy that next month but still 4slots too much >.<


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

4 slots? My Accelero Xtreme Plus only takes up two and a half or three slots. Heck I'm using two of them in a mid tower case.


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> 4 slots? My Accelero Xtreme Plus only takes up two and a half or three slots. Heck I'm using two of them in a mid tower case.


I meant 4 slots for the Shaman


----------



## douglatins (May 17, 2011)

I never ask for money presents, i do that by myself just fine, I doo appreciate my gf giving me breakfast in bed, some shagging, then a nice lunch, some shaggin, massages, shaggin while playing games, nice dinner, and more shaggin. But i see what you are doing and its nice


----------



## txsouthpaw (May 18, 2011)

theJesus said:


> If I could find the Shaman or Acellero XTREME Plus for $50 somehow, that would be awesome  but $80 is too much for something that I don't absolutely need.  It would be great though if my VF1000 would fit . . . hmm, I wonder if I could _make_ it fit.



Mwave has the Xtreme+ for the cheepest ($48.99), but you would still have to buy the VR005 to mount it and pay for shipping. I have one on my 580 and previously used it on an EVGA 560 TI SC with great results. It's extremely quiet and cools wonderfully. It is also better than others in that the fans are connected directly to the 4pin PWM on the motherboard. You can controll it's speed just like the stock cooling solution.


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2011)

the 560ti should not _need_ any extra cooling unless you are pushing mad voltage


----------



## txsouthpaw (May 18, 2011)

My SC 560 Ti ran 34C idle and 79C under full load w/ stock cooling. With the Xtreme+, it ran 29C idle and 48C load.


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2011)

txsouthpaw said:


> My SC 560 Ti ran 34C idle and 79C under full load w/ stock cooling. With the Xtreme+, it ran 29C idle and 48C load.



where are you the surface of the sun ?


----------



## txsouthpaw (May 18, 2011)

^^Pretty close. (DFW). Here's the link to mwave: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearc...ling Freezer Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler, Universa


----------



## theJesus (May 18, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I never ask for money presents, i do that by myself just fine, I doo appreciate my gf giving me breakfast in bed, some shagging, then a nice lunch, some shaggin, massages, shaggin while playing games, nice dinner, and more shaggin. But i see what you are doing and its nice


Well, I told her she didn't have to buy me anything but she insisted and kept asking what I wanted.  So I said "alright, what's your budget?" 


txsouthpaw said:


> Mwave has the Xtreme+ for the cheepest ($48.99), but you would still have to buy the VR005 to mount it and pay for shipping. I have one on my 580 and previously used it on an EVGA 560 TI SC with great results. It's extremely quiet and cools wonderfully. It is also better than others in that the fans are connected directly to the 4pin PWM on the motherboard. You can controll it's speed just like the stock cooling solution.


Free shipping on that too!  With the VR005 at ~$9, sub-total comes to $58.98.  That would be great, but . . . no free shipping on the VR005 so then it actually comes out to $67.30 total.
Damn, if I could get the VR005 for $10 shipped, then I'd jump on that Xtreme+ for $49.


OneMoar said:


> the 560ti should not _need_ any extra cooling unless you are pushing mad voltage


No, it does not _need_ it, but I _want_ it.  I have two active displays so "2d clocks" don't exist for me.  My "idle" is always at 3d clocks and with the fan on auto, it's 60c.  On load, it can get up ~80c.  I know those temps are safe, but they make my room too warm in the summer (poor ventilation), so I set the fan to 100% and it idles 45-50c and loads up to ~70c.  OK, that's better, but it's really loud and annoying.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright, I have renewed interest in this after seeing somebody mod an h70 onto their GTX 480.  Best Buy has the h50 for $50, do you guys think that would be capable of cooling my 560 Ti?

I'm 100% confident in my ability to adapt it to the card and would use the stock cooler, modded however necessary, to cool the rest of the card.  I also have a giant 250mm fan on the side of my case that would provide plenty of airflow to the rest of the card as well.

If the h50 wouldn't be enough, then do you think I could find a used h70 for $50?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2011)

probly 
only one way to find out tho ;D
and for gods sake don't forget about cooling the mem chips or vrm's


----------



## theJesus (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah that's what I meant about using the stock cooler for the rest of the card since it's full coverage.  I'm not _that_ silly   The cooler is two parts:  heatsink on GPU and full coverage cooling plate/sink on everything else.

In any case, should I try and find a used h70 for $50 or just pick up a new h50?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2011)

h50 would probly do it 560 is not exactly a heat monster


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 100% in favor of this mod. And of course you absolutely must post pics.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I most certainly will 

I know I can get H50 for $50, but I'm gonna put up a WTB thread for a used H70 to see if I can get that real cheap.  Can't hurt to try


----------



## techtard (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck with the H70 hunting and modding!

Ps I just got a Gelid Icy Vision to cool my card, stock fan died.
Huge improvement, and I can't really hear it with the side panel on my case.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 4, 2011)

techtard said:


> Good luck with the H70 hunting and modding!
> 
> Ps I just got a Gelid Icy Vision to cool my card, stock fan died.
> Huge improvement, and I can't really hear it with the side panel on my case.


Thanks.  I just checked my local Best Buy for the H50, but I guess they sold their last one this morning or something .  I'm gonna keep looking for the H70 or similar.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 6, 2011)

I just ordered a Corsair H50 for a good price from a member here and I will force it to fit while still using the VRM/memory cooling plate from the stock cooler.

Also, updated OP to reflect this.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 8, 2011)

Look at what came in the mail today.


----------



## techtard (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome, nice to see this coming along.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## OneMoar (Jul 10, 2011)

temps ? 
also pics are a bit dark and can I have a picture of the bracket and back plate


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

~40c idle, 55~60c load.  That's 10-20c lower than with the stock cooler and fan at 100%

Yeah, pics were taken in low light, I tried to brighten them up a bit in GIMP, but didn't want to make them appear too washed out.

I have no intentions of removing it anytime soon, so no pics of the bracket, sorry lol.  There is no back-plate btw.  The bracket I made actually screws into the stock cooling-plate, which then screws on to the PCB, just like the stock cooler.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 10, 2011)

might wanna make a back-plate else you will bend the pcb and destroy the card 

some tin and some rubberised coating and you could make one on the cheep


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

It really isn't that heavy, I think it'll be fine tbh.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 10, 2011)

it really isnt the weight its the tension on the board that will do the most damage
think of it this way in 2-3 months are you gonna replace the card because it warped a trace
even if its only 1/2 as heavy as the stock cooler I would still put a back plate on it 
you could get better temps to


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> it really isnt the weight its the tension on the board that will do the most damage
> think of it this way in 2-3 months are you gonna replace the card because it warped a trace
> even if its only 1/2 as heavy as the stock cooler I would still put a back plate on it
> you could get better temps to


I'm lazy, I'll take the risk lol.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 10, 2011)

This is both ghetto and awesome at the same time.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> This is both *ghetto *and awesome at the same time.


Hey, I worked hard on that bracket!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 11, 2011)

the h50 shouldn't be able to bend the card, otherwise I should have a crap ton of bent cards i used to run my phase change on. 

looks good and temps seem good. Effective but cheap, just the way i like my hardware...and women.


----------



## techtard (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice work! I know someone selling an H50 cheap maybe I should do the same.


----------

